# I want to print this and carry it with me everywhere I go.



## Arthster (31/12/14)

I know is is old hat but sure beats explaining yourself every 10 minutes 

*FACTS ABOUT VAPING THAT SHUT DOWN THE HATERS*
Mr. CloudNovember 4, 2014Vaping117 Comments




Vaping may not provide us with vitamins and nourishing minerals to sustain life, but it would suffice to say most of the noise surrounding this topic is just that – brouhaha. Well, we wanted to save you the trouble of looking it all up, trying to discern truth from fiction!

We have compiled a list of vaping facts supported by various studies conducted over the years. Here’s what you should know.

*Second-hand Vapor has Nicotine, but it Lacks Combustible Toxins*
Published by the Oxford Journal in December 2013, it involved an examination of the toxins that might be present in second-hand vapor. Scientists established that there are no combustion-related toxins present in vapor which also contains small quantities of nicotine.

However, it was agreed that more work needs to be done to determine whether there is any risk associated with second-hand nicotine exposure, a topic that still attracts divided opinion.

*E-cigs do not stiffen the Arteries*
This one was courtesy of Greek researchers from the Onassis Cardiac Surgery Center who compared the impact of e-cigs versus burners (traditional cigarettes) on heart function. Guess what they found out?

Two tobacco cigarettes will stiffen the aorta. E-cigarettes, on the other hand, made no difference to the aorta, and were not found to stiffen the arteries.





*E-cigs have no Effect on the Oxygenation of the Heart*
This one was courtesy of Dr. Konstantino Farsalinos who wanted to establish if vaping does indeed impact on oxygenation of the heart. The results were in the negative: e-ciggies do not affect oxygen supply and coronary circulation in general.

The findings would later make their way to the European Society of Cardiology Annual Congress that was held in Amsterdam in 2013.

*E-liquid has no Adverse Effects on Heart Health*
Scientists from the International Journal of Environmental Research and Public Health studied the impact of e-liquids on heart cells.

They would go on to test 20 different e-liquids and the general consensus was that vapor had no negative effect on cardiac cells.

*E-cigarettes are Effective in stopping Smoking and Inhibiting Relapse*
One of the commonly misconstrued facts about vaping is whether electronic cigarettes can really help one quit smoking.

A team from the University of Geneva joined forces with University of Auckland researchers to study the impact of e-cigs on ex-smokers. The conclusion was that e-cigarettes could prevent former smokers from relapsing into the habit again, and they could effectively provide succor to current smokers to kick the habit.





*Smoking is Deadly, and so is E-cig Regulation*
Dr. Gilbert Ross is a medical and executive director of the American Council on Science and health.

He tabled a comprehensive report on e-cigs, and his conclusion was that you can use common sense to determine that e-cigarettes are much healthier than combustibles. He also noted that regulation of e-cigarettes could be a fatal decision for public health.

*E-cigs are not a Gateway for Tobacco Abuse amongst Teens*
Dr. Ted Wagener studied the impact of e-cig use on 1,300 college students.

The researcher from the University of Oklahoma Health Sciences Center found that only a single person who first used nicotine disguised as e-cigarettes later took to tobacco cigarettes, concluding that e-cigarettes should not be used as a scapegoat for tobacco use.

*Flavored E-liquids can help Smokers Quit*
Another study by Dr. Konstantino Farsalinos looked into the effect of flavored e-liquids on the success rate of smokers looking to quit.

Part of his findings was that e-liquid flavoring is an ‘important contributor’ in cutting down cigarette use, or eliminating it entirely.

*Smokers Improve Health after Switching to Vaping*
A team of independent university researchers wanted to know if switching to e-cigs had any impact on one’s health.

They established that 91% of smokers that switched allegiance to e-cigarettes tended to have improved health. They also found that 97% of those reduced or entirely saw off chronic coughs.

*E-liquids pose no Public Health Concerns*
Prof. Igor Burstyn of the Drexel university School of Public Health wanted to determine if the chemicals present in e-liquids could be dangerous.

He ended up refuting all those prevalent health concerns regarding e-liquids that most mistake to be facts about vaping.

*Electronic Cigarettes Reduce the Risk of Tobacco-related Deaths*
Scientists from the Boston University of Public Health examined the impact of electronic cigarettes on mortality risks compared to tobacco.

They concluded that the former are a far safer alternative.

*Second-hand Exposure to Vapor has no Health Risks*
A group of French scientists established that vapor dissipated within 11 seconds on average. Conversely, cigarette smoke lingered for about 20 minutes on average.

The consensus was that second-hand exposure to e-cig vapor poses no public risk.




Taken at The ECC Expo 2014 in Ontario, CA. Chillum Vapor

*E-cigarettes have no major Respiratory Impact*
Juxtaposing first and second-hand impacts of exposure to e-cig vapor, some researchers wanted to learn how it would impact on respiratory function.

It was established that second-hand exposure to tobacco smoke had a damaging effect on lung function as compared to first-hand exposure to e-cig vapor. It was also agreed that electronic cigarettes do not cause any acute respiratory harm.

*The Last Word on Vaping Facts*
These facts about vaping are just a handful of the dozens of studies that are being conducted. Vaping is a controversial subject, so you can definitely expect more to follow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## PutRid (31/12/14)

I honestly cannot wait for "proper" scientific research to be done on Vaping, obviously it depends on what device and what e-juice you use, but to finally have a exact answer whether or not it is or is not bad for you. 
I am sick of my family or friends or colleagues saying "ohhh that is worse than smoking cigarettes", It makes me so angry, knowing it took me alot to actually quit cigarettes and now this is even worse to them than when i smoked cigs. Everywhere on social media you get that stupid Japanese scientist article saying that vaping causes cancer bla bla f***ing bla, and then people shoving that in your face, now that article has had its rounds and stuck with people that obviously hate the fact of "smoking" in general, so its fueled their fire and put a few bullets in the chamber to fire away at vapers. 
I would love for there to be that solid proof on whether or not its more harmful than cigs. Is there any information if any scientist or universities, etc doing realistic and exact studies on electronic cigarettes?
There are so many different views or "studies" going around on the internet, I personally cannot see how this is more harmfull than cigs, but its so hard to believe anything you read these days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KB_314 (31/12/14)

PutRid said:


> I honestly cannot wait for "proper" scientific research to be done on Vaping, obviously it depends on what device and what e-juice you use, but to finally have a exact answer whether or not it is or is not bad for you.
> I am sick of my family or friends or colleagues saying "ohhh that is worse than smoking cigarettes", It makes me so angry, knowing it took me alot to actually quit cigarettes and now this is even worse to them than when i smoked cigs. Everywhere on social media you get that stupid Japanese scientist article saying that vaping causes cancer bla bla f***ing bla, and then people shoving that in your face, now that article has had its rounds and stuck with people that obviously hate the fact of "smoking" in general, so its fueled their fire and put a few bullets in the chamber to fire away at vapers.
> I would love for there to be that solid proof on whether or not its more harmful than cigs. Is there any information if any scientist or universities, etc doing realistic and exact studies on electronic cigarettes?
> There are so many different views or "studies" going around on the internet, I personally cannot see how this is more harmfull than cigs, but its so hard to believe anything you read these days.


Research is on-going and largely in its infancy. But there is legitimate medical research going on for sure. Much of it is contained in medical publications and articles which are honestly not geared at the general public and very difficult to follow without a proper medical background. Dr. Farsalinos (Dr. F) seems to be the man driving the ship, but is hugely under-funded which is a problem. He's also trying to make the information more accessible to everyone, in the form of a website with research in language we can all understand. If you're interested, look at the website and at P Busardo's interview with Dr. F

http://ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

@PutRid. Brother I share your pain everytime i visit my parents I have to explain myself. everytime i see my father in law he has some comments about how dangerous vaping is )I introduced him to some of Dr F's work which seems to have shut him up a bit) Everytime I pull the PV out at work some wise ass starts going of about some news24 article. I share your pain and frustration, and I am 100% sure we are not the only ones. 

@KB_314 I love the end of that Video with Dr F whipping out the hana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (31/12/14)

This is an awesome thread

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (31/12/14)

PutRid said:


> I honestly cannot wait for "proper" scientific research to be done on Vaping, obviously it depends on what device and what e-juice you use, but to finally have a exact answer whether or not it is or is not bad for you.
> I am sick of my family or friends or colleagues saying "ohhh that is worse than smoking cigarettes", It makes me so angry, knowing it took me alot to actually quit cigarettes and now this is even worse to them than when i smoked cigs. Everywhere on social media you get that stupid Japanese scientist article saying that vaping causes cancer bla bla f***ing bla, and then people shoving that in your face, now that article has had its rounds and stuck with people that obviously hate the fact of "smoking" in general, so its fueled their fire and put a few bullets in the chamber to fire away at vapers.
> I would love for there to be that solid proof on whether or not its more harmful than cigs. Is there any information if any scientist or universities, etc doing realistic and exact studies on electronic cigarettes?
> There are so many different views or "studies" going around on the internet, I personally cannot see how this is more harmfull than cigs, but its so hard to believe anything you read these days.



Hi @PutRid

Dont despair, research is being done

As @KB_314 pointed out, Dr Farsalinos is doing great work and has already published about 20 studies. His research thus far is definitely showing that vaping is much much safer than smoking. But he still needs to do more studies. I think it will take a bit of time for him and others to complete more studies. But id say results are looking positive thus far. 

Check out what Dr Farsalinos wrote to us ECIGSSA members:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-message-from-dr-farsalinos-to-us-ecigs-sa-vapers.6273/

That post also has his website where you can find many of his studies and others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

